# Bester gaming/allround Monitor?



## onigry (23. Januar 2014)

Hallo!

Ich suche einen neuen Monitor! Und wollte nun mal fragen, welcher Monitor am besten ist.
Er sollte:
-100+ Hz Haben
-Nicht zu klein sein (min. 24 zoll)
-Full-HD
-geringen input-lag haben

Kennt ihr ein paar?

Danke!

onigry~


----------



## Westcoast (23. Januar 2014)

dieser hier ist top: ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

-144HZ
-schnelle reaktion
-kaum Inputlagg
-tolle farben


----------



## onigry (23. Januar 2014)

okay, danke!

Kennst du noch einen guten mit 27 Zoll?


----------



## Basti18 (23. Januar 2014)

BenQ XL2720Z, 27" (9H.LA4LB.RBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der soll ja ganz gut sein. Werd ich mir vielleicht auch kaufen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Januar 2014)

Ich werf mal den QNIX QX2710 in den Raum. Ist ein WQHD Monitor aus Korea, kostet mit Einfuhrumsatzsteuer um die 275€ und lässt sich oft auf 96hz und mehr takten (Keine Garantie)


----------



## onigry (23. Januar 2014)

Was haltet ihr von dem? 
BenQ XL2720T


Danke!


----------



## McRoll (23. Januar 2014)

Ist das etwas ältere Modell, da gibts ja jetzt nen neueren mit 144 Hz hab ich gehört (?) Ich hab ihn und bin recht zufrieden, musst allerdings ein wenig Zeit in die Feineinstellung einplanen, die Werkseinstellung ist unter aller Sau. Aber nach dem Feintuning ist die Bildqualität in Ordnung (für ein TN) und er ist sehr sehr schnell.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (23. Januar 2014)

onigry schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem?
> BenQ XL2720T
> 
> 
> Danke!


 
Ich hab den auch, der ist Top wenn du dir da alles eingestellt hast und voraldingen 1ms Reaktionszeit
Das ist der 120Hz : BenQ XL2720T
Das ist der neuere 144Hz :  BenQ XL2720Z


Ich denke nicht das die 24Hz mehr den Kohl Fett machen, in 3D habe ich auch absolut kein Ghosting in z.b. Tomb Raider


----------



## jbls (23. Januar 2014)

Westcoast schrieb:


> dieser hier ist top: ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> -144HZ
> -schnelle reaktion
> ...


 
Ich muss mich gerade wegen dem letzten Punkt so doll weglachen.  Haben nicht viele Monitore tolle Farben? 

Das wäre meine Empfehlung:BenQ XL2411T, 24" (9H.L9SLB.QBE/9H.L9SLB.DBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dommi2011 (23. Januar 2014)

Ich denke dass es genug Monitore gibt die sch*** Farben haben ist schon ein Punkt den man erwähnen kann macht pcgh Print immerhin auch


----------



## JoM79 (24. Januar 2014)

AOC G2460P, Asus VG248QE, BenQ XL2420T, Philips 242G5DJEB, Asus VG278H/HE/HR, BenQ XL2720T/Z, Iiyama GB2773HS.
Nur mal so als grobe Vorauswahl.
Beim Monitor hilft immer noch am Besten, ihn selber zu testen.
Ich persönlich würde zu BenQ und da zum XL2720Z tendieren da der flimmerfrei ist, auch wenn das hier die wenigsten interessieren mag.
Vor allem was willst du ausgeben, wofür brauchst du ihn und wie sieht dein System aus?


----------



## onigry (29. Januar 2014)

Zum zocken  und am besten keinen mit 1440p oder UHD oder 4K.


----------



## akuji13 (29. Januar 2014)

Bleibt dein Preislimit.

Ich hab u. a. den BenQ XL2720T und den Eizo Foris FG2421.
Beide sind sehr gute Monis zum Spielen, der Eizo mMn noch mehr, aber auch deutlich teurer und "nur" 24".

Dafür aber ein sattes Schwarz und den lightboost hack quasi ab Werk verbaut.


----------



## ronny130286 (30. Januar 2014)

ich war vor kurzem auch auf der Suche nach einem 27 Gaming Monitor und hatte mir den Asus VG278HR zugelegt, leider ist bei diesem Monitor die Rautenbildung zwischen den Pixel so extrem gewesen, dass er 3x von Asus getauscht wurde und alle 4 Monitore hatten dieses Problem, nur war dies in meinen Augen so schlimm das man damit überhaupt nicht gut spielen konnte, selbst das Monitormenü wies diese Rauten auf und im 3D Modus hatte man kein schrift die nicht kariert war. 

Habe dann zum Schluss mein Geld wieder bekommen und hab mir den Benq XL2720T gekauft und muss sagen 1a (wenn man ihn richtig einstellt).


----------



## Westcoast (30. Januar 2014)

also wenn es ein 27 Zoll sein soll dann ist ein  Benq XL2720T  super.


----------



## onigry (3. Februar 2014)

ich habe mir letztens den asus vg278he bestellt. Doch dieser ist mit zu groß :/... nun suche ich einen mit 24zoll. Was ist im moment der beste 24 zoll gaming Monitor? 

onigry


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. Februar 2014)

Eizo Foris FG2421 oder Asus VG248QE


----------



## onigry (3. Februar 2014)

An den VG248QE hab ich auch schon mal gedacht...
Der Eizo ist mir ein bisschen zu teuer :x
Habt ihr sonst noch Vorschläge? 

onigry


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. Februar 2014)

Also ich net der Asus ist von den 144hz Monitore der beste wenn du auch gute Farben haben willst.
Obwohl ich sagen muss der Asus ist mächtig grell und das bekommt man auch und net ganz weg.
Mir gings total auf de klotzen andere stört das wiederrum net.


----------



## onigry (3. Februar 2014)

Ich hab ja einen asus... brightness runter dann passt des. Danke für eure antworten.  ich werde den VG278HE behalten. Bisschen weiter weg setzten und dann läuft das.

Danke!


----------



## sisslik (8. Februar 2014)

Kann mir jemand mal die Farb Einstellungen für den BenQ XL2720T durchgeben? Hattet Ihr bei der Werkseinstellung auch einen Rosa Stich? Bei mir war Facebook z.B mehr Rosa als Blau...

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------

